# BUG REPORT: DVI and Component not active simultaneously



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

When the 921 is set to output HD, the DVI and component outputs are supposed to be simultaneously active. But they aren't. I tried it with both a DVI-D and DVI-I cable. The DVD-D cable was the same one that connected my 811 to this set without any problems, so I know the cable and set are OK.

With the DVD-D cable, when 1080 was selected on the 921, the DVI input on the set had video, but the component input didn't. There was no picture and set couldn't identify any input. With 720p output selected on the 921, there was video on the DVI and component input.

With the DVD-I cable, there was no component video regardless of the output set on the 921.

I noted, that with either cable, if only one end was disconnected from either the set or the 921, then the component video would come back. This problem was also noted by tahoerob.

I'm certainly hoping the lack of simultaneous DVI and component output isn't a hardware problem, but can be fixed with software.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> When the 921 is set to output HD, the DVI and component outputs are supposed to be simultaneously active. But they aren't. I tried it with both a DVI-D and DVI-I cable. The DVD-D cable was the same one that connected my 811 to this set without any problems, so I know the cable and set are OK.
> 
> With the DVD-D cable, when 1080 was selected on the 921, the DVI input on the set had video, but the component input didn't. There was no picture and set couldn't identify any input. With 720p output selected on the 921, there was video on the DVI and component input.
> 
> ...


my problem was intermittant & worse with SD channels. WHen tuned to HD channels, I could switch back & worth between video outputs.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

according to the manual, when DVI is connected, component goes off.



Jerry G said:


> When the 921 is set to output HD, the DVI and component outputs are supposed to be simultaneously active. But they aren't. I tried it with both a DVI-D and DVI-I cable. The DVD-D cable was the same one that connected my 811 to this set without any problems, so I know the cable and set are OK.
> 
> With the DVD-D cable, when 1080 was selected on the 921, the DVI input on the set had video, but the component input didn't. There was no picture and set couldn't identify any input. With 720p output selected on the 921, there was video on the DVI and component input.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That would explain it, although that's not the behavior I saw when I connected a dvi-RGB converter to my DVI port and plugged in a VGA monitor. I was seeing video on both screens at the same time. Maybe what I saw was the bug...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

alipka said:


> according to the manual, when DVI is connected, component goes off.


I had looked through the manual, but didn't notice that. Tech support told me they are both supposed to be active. Maybe they are wrong. What page of the manual mentions that both are not active at the same time?


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> I had looked through the manual, but didn't notice that. Tech support told me they are both supposed to be active. Maybe they are wrong. What page of the manual mentions that both are not active at the same time?


Page 25:

YPbPr Output:
This output is not active if DVI-HDTV/DISH DVI is connected to a DVI display device...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

alipka said:


> Page 25:
> 
> YPbPr Output:
> This output is not active if DVI-HDTV/DISH DVI is connected to a DVI display device...


Thanks. I see it now in the manual. Interesting that the CSRs aren't aware of this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe that's an error in the manual, but I'm sending off a message now to verify.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

alipka said:


> Page 25:
> 
> YPbPr Output:
> This output is not active if DVI-HDTV/DISH DVI is connected to a DVI display device...


of course NOT really true!

I had my component & DVI hooked at same time & could switch back & forth with live picture.
However, the component would sometimes show a blank screen especially when on a SD channel


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

I suspect that if you use a DVI-I to RGB converter (which is just a pin adapter for the analog signals on the DVI port), then both DVI and component are still enabled together. If you use a real DVI device (which negotiates the monitor type and HDCP stuff), then the component outputs are disabled.

Probably to make the copy protection more bulletproof (no Hi-def on component when HDCP is in use).


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

pculley said:


> I suspect that if you use a DVI-I to RGB converter (which is just a pin adapter for the analog signals on the DVI port), then both DVI and component are still enabled together. If you use a real DVI device (which negotiates the monitor type and HDCP stuff), then the component outputs are disabled.
> 
> Probably to make the copy protection more bulletproof (no Hi-def on component when HDCP is in use).


what I used was a DVI-I


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ok, just got official word about this:



> The YPbPR outputs will be turned OFF when you connect a DVI-D (digital) monitor. If you connect an analogue VGA monitor via a DVI to VGA monitor converter, this will use the analogue (RGB) part of the DVi output to display a picture and since the analogue RGB signal is derived from YPbPr, both are on simultaneously.


So, when connected to a DVI display via DVI, component video is not active.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Ok, just got official word about this:
> 
> So, when connected to a DVI display via DVI, component video is not active.


Thanks for checking on this issue. Interesting that some are getting some situations where DVI and component are active simultaneously.


----------

